# Spicy BBQ sauce



## vraiblonde (May 25, 2007)

Unfortunately a little _too _spicy - I'll back off the jalapenos next time.

24 oz. bottle ketchup
2 T Worcestershire sauce
1/4 C cider vinegar
1/4 C packed brown sugar
1 T dry mustard
1 T smoked paprika
1 medium onion, minced
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 or 3 roasted red jalapenos, mashed (I used 4, seeds and all - WOW!)

Saute the onions and garlic in a little oil, add the rest of the ingredients and bring to a boil.  Simmer about an hour or so.  Cool, then run it through the blender or food processor.


----------



## squeezy (May 26, 2007)

For me ... there is no such thing as too spicy! ... Bring it on !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Will have to try the recipe ....


----------

